# Lakeside Brace Drill



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have this old brace drill stamped Lakeside. Was trying to find out something about the company. I found Lakeside Forge Company but that doesn't seem to fit. "The Lakeside Forge Company was a merchant forge operator and toolmaker located in Erie, Pennsylvania. The company produced a variety of tools including open-end wrenches, bicycle and auto wrenches, Crescent-style adjustable wrenches, and slip-joint pliers." Pictures show the tool and the stamp. Any clues?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Lakeside was a monkey wards brand before they went out of business. The braces were made by Stanley or Millers Falls. If you compare chucks and ratchet mechanisms you should be able to figure out who really made it.


----------



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does that mean Montgomery Wards?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, montgomery wards. That brace looks like one of the 900 series Stanley, so that's my bet as to who made it.


----------

